# PRetty much fucking awesome



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1931187

I HAVE NO WORDS.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh, hey, the princess actually has breasts.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

NO WORDS CAN--



atrakaj said:


> Oh, hey, the princess actually has breasts.



You would notice this.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 6, 2010)

ÉŸÊƒoÊ É sÉÊ ÇÉ¥s ÉŸÄ± É¹ÇÊ‡Ê‡oÉ¥ Çq pÊƒnoÊ ÉÄ±ÇÊƒ


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 6, 2010)

epic...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> NO WORDS CAN--
> 
> 
> 
> You would notice this.



I would?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I would?



Indeed. :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Indeed. :V



I'm rubbing off on you.


----------



## JDFox (Apr 6, 2010)

That....THAT!  Was fucking EPIC!!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm rubbing off on you.



Oho reall--oh, off on me.

BRB showing this video to people to give them epicgasms.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oho reall--oh, off on me.
> 
> BRB showing this video to people to give them epicgasms.



I'm rubbing it on you, yeah.

But I was talking about the metaphorical way.


That time.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah my mind is in awe watchign it again


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

You guys are easily impressed.


----------



## Bernad (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice! Totally epic man!


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 6, 2010)

Best video I've seen.. This week.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You guys are easily impressed.



Lucky for you

Hey, you could blow my mind any time you'd like

Some people eat bugs

Come on now.

EPIC.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Lucky for you



Heh.


> Hey, you could blow my mind any time you'd like



Heh heh.


> Some people eat bugs



Heh heh heh.


> Come on now.
> 
> EPIC.



Heh heh.

Heh.

Meh.

I have high standards of epic.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

seriously you don't need to hijack every thread sooner or later a mod is gonna get fed up with that and dish infractions out fast as hell


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> seriously you don't need to hijack every thread sooner or later a mod is gonna get fed up with that and dish infractions out fast as hell



How so?

I just wasn't that impressed, and commented on this.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> How so?
> 
> I just wasn't that impressed, and commented on this.


Heh notice a pattern?

You have become the king of derails in the last couple days, I don give a fuck just pointing it out.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

So hey

Let's talk about cake on Ace's thread.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

heh, wheeeeee the woman factor again.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Heh notice a pattern?
> 
> You have become the king of derails in the last couple days, I don give a fuck just pointing it out.



Heh.

Yeah, I have noticed it.



BlueberriHusky said:


> So hey
> 
> Let's talk about cake on Ace's thread.



Pie >:V .



The Drunken Ace said:


> heh, wheeeeee the woman factor again.



Is my 'heh' rubbing off on you as well?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Pie >:V .



Hey, fuck you. I'm derailing this thread and I say cake. >:V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Hey, fuck you. I'm derailing this thread and I say cake. >:V



Icing is pure sugar and lard.

The only good cake is ice cream cake.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Is my 'heh' rubbing off on you as well?


 I say it often when generally unamused by everything, 

I'm so booooooooored.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I say it often when generally unamused by everything,
> 
> I'm so booooooooored.



Ah.

That explains why you watched that twice.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ah.
> 
> That explains why you watched that twice.


Its not that...

Everything is boring these days: 


booze
flirting too much
general docuhebaggery
debates
most women
most men (in another way)
books
TV
video games
news
mythology (which is awesome shit)
all boring!

EDIT: I should make a rant on this.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Its not that...
> 
> Everything is boring these days:
> 
> ...



Heh.

Welcome to my world.

Things get boring fast for me.

That may be the reason for my derailing threads.

I don't even think about or realize it.

Maybe you should try it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> Welcome to my world.
> 
> ...


I do that already sometimes,

and even that is boring, 

the only thing that amuses me these days is chatting with this aloof  sexy woman who has more spite then a coffee shop barrista cuz she holds her own in chatter


----------



## Liam (Apr 6, 2010)

I saw Granite State of mind first.
I fail to be impressed.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I do that already sometimes,
> 
> and even that is boring,
> 
> the only thing that amuses me these days is chatting with this aloof  sexy woman who has more spite then a coffee shop barrista cuz she holds her own in chatter



Don't be rippin' on baristas. >:I


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't be rippin' on baristas. >:I


 I adore cynical and spiteful women, reminds me of me... but with tits (and not actually being me)  and thats a whole new kinda awesome


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I adore cynical and spiteful women, reminds me of me... but with tits (and not actually being me)  and thats a whole new kinda awesome



You with tits would undoubtedly be awesome.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> So hey
> 
> Let's talk about cake on Ace's thread.


 


And shopping :3c


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You with tits would undoubtedly be awesome.


I know! I'd make an epic lesbian XD


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I know! I'd make an epic lesbian XD



You could even join in the lesbian otter pile as an honorary lesbotter.

Or just be cool and not be a baby-cannon.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You could even join in the lesbian otter pile as an honorary lesbotter.
> 
> Or just be cool and not be a baby-cannon.


yeaaaaah, I'd be pretty butch as I would still be joining the army and telling the guys to fuck off. (Then it would be hetero dudes and not gay ones hitting on me whoo...)


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You could even join in the lesbian otter pile as an honorary lesbotter.
> 
> Or just be cool and not be a baby-cannon.



Heh.

Heh heh.

I'm trying to imagine myself as a woman now.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You could even join in the lesbian otter pile as an honorary lesbotter.
> 
> Or just be cool and not be a baby-cannon.


 

Lol, baby-cannons


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> yeaaaaah, I'd be pretty butch as I would still be joining the army and telling the guys to fuck off. (Then it would be hetero dudes and not gay ones hitting on me whoo...)



You'd be every crazy army chick in movies I ever wanted to grope even though I'd get a boot to the face for it.



atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> Heh heh.
> 
> I'm trying to imagine myself as a woman now.



Put this dress on. It'll help.



8-bit said:


> Lol, baby-cannons



Pew pew pew? 

Hell naw.

BOOM BOOM BOOM WAAAH.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Pew pew pew?
> 
> Hell naw.
> 
> BOOM BOOM BOOM WAAAH.


 

FFFFFFFFF I just choked on soda XD


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> FFFFFFFFF I just choked on soda XD



I actually came up with an idea for a strategy game a couple of years ago.

Imagine a medieval battlefield, with armies, catapults, suicide bombers, etc.

Now, replace all the soldiers with babies.


Baby Wars.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You'd be every crazy army chick in movies I ever wanted to grope even though I'd get a boot to the face for it.


 Oh gawd I ilu now xD


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I actually came up with an idea for a strategy game a couple of years ago.
> 
> Imagine a medieval battlefield, with armies, catapults, suicide bombers, etc.
> 
> ...


 

Eh, Idont think itll sell. Can they talk and swear like adults?


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You'd be every crazy army chick in movies I ever wanted to grope even though I'd get a boot to the face for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAO



8-bit said:


> FFFFFFFFF I just choked on soda XD



how dare you ninja me IRL, wait, what soda was it?????


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Oh gawd I ilu now xD



Trust me, I didn't watch Resident Evil so much for the zombies alone. xD


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> how dare you ninja me IRL, wait, what soda was it?????


 

Coke



BlueberriHusky said:


> Trust me, I didn't watch Resident Evil so much for the zombies alone. xD


 
But theres no lezzing in RE. . . is there?


Also: the live RE's are D:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Eh, Idont think itll sell. Can they talk and swear like adults?



Of course they can.

And they will die in various ways.

Explosions and launched out of trebuchets included.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Trust me, I didn't watch Resident Evil so much for the zombies alone. xD



The dress didn't help.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> But theres no lezzing in RE. . . is there?



There's angry, sexy women kicking ass. There was lezzing. In my mind.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Trust me, I didn't watch Resident Evil so much for the zombies alone. xD


 hahaha quite the woman that one, Hot and hell raising


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Eh, Idont think itll sell. Can they talk and swear like adults?



it will sell, maybe it's the new epic game for the summer.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> There's angry, sexy women kicking ass. There was lezzing. In my mind.


 

But alexia wasnt there. she is epitome of perfect. srs, she bondage har own dad for 15 yrs. :3c


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> hahaha quite the woman that one, Hot and hell raising



Don't forget skilled with GUNS. And Matrix-kicking undead puppies.



8-bit said:


> But alexia wasnt there. she is epitome of perfect. srs, she bondage* har own dad* for 15 yrs. :3c



Brain died.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't forget skilled with GUNS. And Matrix-kicking undead puppies.
> 
> 
> 
> Brain died.


 
and her bro had sexual feelings for her :3c  lesse alice do that

Also her "powers' are ripoff of Alexia's


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> and her* bro had sexual feelings for her* :3c  lesse alice do that
> 
> Also her "powers' are ripoff of Alexia's



Not listening la la la la la~


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't forget skilled with GUNS. And Matrix-kicking undead puppies.


She is a not-quite-zombie super-soldier bombshell with a nice perky pair and awesome guns, What the hell is not to like

Also: Watch starship troopers if you like women with guns.
(my fav move EVAR)


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Not listening la la la la la~


 

her bro liked to torture people and the "doctor" of the facility liked to do the same :3c


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> She is a not-quite-zombie super-soldier bombshell with a nice perky pair and awesome guns, What the hell is not to like
> 
> Also: Watch starship troopers if you like women with guns.
> (my fav move EVAR)



I love Starship Troopers, and I love probing giant alien bugs IN THE FACE.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> She is a not-quite-zombie super-soldier bombshell with a nice perky pair and awesome guns, What the hell is not to like
> 
> Also: Watch starship troopers if you like women with guns.
> (my fav move EVAR)



now i want to watch Starship troopers.. haven't seen that in foreverrrrrr


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

DO IT NOW


BlueberriHusky said:


> I love Starship Troopers, and I love probing giant alien bugs IN THE FACE.


 It has like awesome marines in space, cool guns killing bugs, tits, explosions, power armor,  and probing of bugs with power tools.

HOW COULD THIS FAIL?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

They made a third Starship Troopers movie a couple of years ago.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> It has like awesome marines in space, cool guns killing bugs, tits, explosions, power armor,  and probing of bugs with power tools.
> 
> HOW COULD THIS FAIL?



IT COULDN'T AND SO IT DIDN'T.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> IT COULDN'T AND SO IT DIDN'T.


 I KNOW!

Did you watch the sequils? 


... I don't think I did.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> IT COULDN'T AND SO IT DIDN'T.


 

NEVER SEEN IT

begin raeg


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I KNOW!
> 
> Did you watch the sequils?
> 
> ... I don't think I did.



No. ;w;

I must now. I hope they aren't disappointing.



8-bit said:


> NEVER SEEN IT
> 
> begin raeg



... >:I

/punt


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> NEVER SEEN IT


THEN WHY ARE YOU HERE?

GO!

NOW! 
_
*... No DON'T WALK 
*__*RUN!**
GO! GO! GO!*_


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ... >:I
> 
> /punt


 


The Drunken Ace said:


> THEN WHY ARE YOU HERE?
> 
> GO!
> 
> ...


 


*;^;*


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

_*MOVE IT CADET!*_


BlueberriHusky said:


> No. ;w;
> 
> I must now. I hope they aren't disappointing.


 Same I gotta see em.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> *;^;*



Be happy.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> _*MOVE IT CADET!*_


 




*;;^;;*


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> *;;^;;*


 -Hands a cookie- Noww go!


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> -Hands a cookie- Noww go!


 

*flees*


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Be happy.



-click-

Hey atrakaj

Your attachments are invalid

Hurr hurr


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

Attachments for the win.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Attachments for the win.



You missed my joke. 

</3

Bawwww.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

ahh we need more recruits like that 8 bit


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You missed my joke.
> 
> </3
> 
> Bawwww.



No, I didn't.

I got the innuendo.

I still like my attachments.

Be happy.

Cookie.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, I didn't.
> 
> I got the innuendo.
> 
> ...



D'aww.

Cheer up, 8-bit.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

...


ooops did I do that


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ahh we need more recruits like that 8 bit


 


BlueberriHusky said:


> D'aww.
> 
> Cheer up, 8-bit.


 

YES SIRS!!!! *salutes*

I'll watch it tom


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> YES SIRS!!!! *salutes*
> 
> I'll watch it tom



Yes sir and MA'AM. >:V

Don't make me come over there.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Yes sir and MA'AM. >:V
> 
> Don't make me come over there.


 

YES MA'AM!!!

SHALL I GET THE CHAINS AND WHIP, MA'AM!?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> YES MA'AM!!!
> 
> SHALL I GET THE CHAINS AND WHIP, MA'AM!?



... No, no I'll just get atrakaj over here. >:3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ... No, no I'll just get atrakaj over here. >:3



What's that?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh hey! whats this about bold military women?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ... No, no I'll just get atrakaj over here. >:3


 
I WILL TAKE MY PUNISHMENT WITH PRIDE, MA'AM!



atrakaj said:


> What's that?


 
PUNISH ME!



The Drunken Ace said:


> Oh hey! whats this about bold military women?


 
I AM TO BE PUNISHED, SIR!!!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What's that?



8-bit needs to be punished. I'd cockslap him myself but, you know.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> 8-bit needs to be punished. I'd cockslap him myself but, you know.


 

MA'AM! PERMISSION TO MURR AND MAKE KITTEH FACE!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

I think he shold go devour that bunny whole or something,


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> 8-bit needs to be punished. I'd cockslap him myself but, you know.



*sigh*

Aight, I'll do it.

Just know that he'll probably suffer a concussion.

...

And mental damage.


----------

